# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فيلم بات مان الجديد The Dark knight مشاهدة مباشرة

## Sad Story

فيلم بات مان الجديد The Dark knight مشاهدة مباشرة مترجم للعربية 







رابط الفيلم في المرفقات

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Sad Story

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


شكرا لمرورك

----------


## مجرد عابرة

تشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------

